# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10] Sqlanywhere : procdure stocke

## pierre_pogo

Bonjour  tous,

Je redcouvre Powerbuilder (version 10).

J'ai le problme suivant :

1)  base de donnes Sqlanywhere 5.0 dans laquelle j'ai une procdure stocke 


```

```

2) dans un script PB j'appelle cette procdure de cette faon


```

```

En rsultat je dois rcuprer dans v2 la valeur de toto c'est--dire 4 (carr de 2), mais il n'en est rien...

Je n'arrive pas  rcuprer dans le script pb la variable de sortie (toto) de la procdure... je dois m'y prendre mal.


Quelqu'un a-t-il une ide ?

Merci d'avance.

Pierre

----------


## Chuck65

Selon l'aide de PB ta mthode est plus pour Oracle

Voici la syntaxe pour Sybase :


```

```

Mais je ne suis pas sr que cette mthode supporte les paramtres "OUT".

Si cela peut tre utile !!

----------

